# Amazon Purchases on Fire



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried purchasing some items from my Fire today, but couldn't complete the transaction. It allowed me to place items in the cart and then it asked me to sign in using my Amazon password. I typed that in and that's as far as it would go. It just kept going back to the sign in screen. Has anyone else had this problem? I haven't called customer service yet as I wanted to ask here first. All help and advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is your Fire registered to your account?

Betsy


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, it is. I've been able to buy books and apps with no problem. It is just other Amazon site purchases that I had trouble with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaah.  That's weird...

I'd call CS.

Betsy


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

It really has been weird. Once I wasn't able to complete the transaction on the Fire I turned to my laptop to log in and find all the items I wanted to purchase and lo and behold they were in my cart!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That sounds like a busy website to me more than a browser problem. . .though I suppose it could be a little of each. . . .


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you shopping using the browser or the Amazon Shopping App? If you are using the browser, try the app instead. I had problems logging into my Yahoo! mail from the browser, but no problems with the Yahoo! mail app.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I use the Amazon shopping app and haven't had any trouble shopping from that.  Maybe that isn't such a good thing!


----------

